# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  France - #1 Place to Live

## Dorocke

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe...ef=igoogle_cnn

----------


## Petri

Welcome to France!

 

Just remember to park safely, especially for the New Year.  The french burned 1,137 cars just for the 2010 new year celebration.

----------

